# Singapore Company Registration



## petejoo (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi, I need to setup a company and get an employment pass for my business in Singapore. Seems that costs vary significantly and there are so many different providers. Can anyone recommend a particular one which is reliable and not too expensive?


----------



## petejoo (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks badsector for the tip! Sounds complicated to do it yourself with ACRA. Will let you know how it goes!


----------

